# Dipped interior + pics



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Didnt think I was going to like it but it actually looks pretty cool!


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, I was sorta worried that I won't like the color (it was between this or orange - my car is all black so most colors work), but it's pretty nice. I still need to see how it looks like during the day after I put it back together.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks good! You should spray the bowtie on the steering wheel! I hope to dip the rest of my interior soon.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the interior dip sir, how did you do the rings around your spedo?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great, If i can suggest doing the shifter and around the steering wheel, here is a how to to get them off to dip. How to Vinyl wrap interior pieces.

Just wondering, did you use a white base coat and / or glossifier, I have been considering Dipping mine instead of the Vinyl that I have but have never used Dip before and wanting to figure out what is going to be the best results.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Were the trims snap on and snap off? I think it looks sweet.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

JstCruzn said:


> Were the trims snap on and snap off? I think it looks sweet.



Here is a link with photos on how to remove the trim, Silver dashboard trim removal guide
Here is a link with photos on how to remove the vents, How to Vinyl Center column...


Smdqt; Just wondering but how many cans of dip did you use?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I really like it


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks really good! You are just missing the bowtie on the steering wheel.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

the red trim rings look really good! kinda brings everything together. i want to do them too but im scared im going to break the clips or whatever hold them in. let us know how you did it


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Czaja25 said:


> the red trim rings look really good! kinda brings everything together. i want to do them too but im scared im going to break the clips or whatever hold them in. let us know how you did it


Here is a link with photos and instructions on removing interior pieces, http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the comments, sorry I haven't been on in a while.

"98sonomaLooks good! You should spray the bowtie on the steering wheel! I hope to dip the rest of my interior soon."​
I was thinking about it and now that I saw the tuts for shifter handle and steering wheel assembly, I might get to it.

"trevor_geigerNice job on the interior dip sir, how did you do the rings around your spedo?"

Sent you a pm

"APCruze
Looks great, If i can suggest doing the shifter and around the steering wheel, here is a how to to get them off to dip. How to Vinyl wrap interior pieces.

Just wondering, did you use a white base coat and / or glossifier, I have been considering Dipping mine instead of the Vinyl that I have but have never used Dip before and wanting to figure out what is going to be the best results."​
Thanks for the tuts. I just did 4 coats of dip, nothing else. I actually think I need to take it off, do another coat to cover damage (if any) and do a clear coat. I really don't like the feel of bare dip. When it's hot it's kinda sticky and picks up dust really easy. It's also kinda soft so damage can be easily done.

"JstCruzn
Were the trims snap on and snap off? I think it looks sweet."
​Yup! I was scared doing it, but it was really easy. I just grabbed a flat head screwdriver and wrapped a bit of cloth so I wont scratch anything. Wedged it in the crease and started to slide slowly till I heard a pop (a good pop lol). Then you can just wedge in your finger and slowly start sliding/peeling the panels.

"Czaja25
the red trim rings look really good! kinda brings everything together. i want to do them too but im scared im going to break the clips or whatever hold them in. let us know how you did it"​
I was pretty nervous at first, but once you pop a panel and realize you didn't break anything you just kinda go with the flow. It's pretty simple and it was my first time.


----------



## CoB (Sep 1, 2013)

Dip? What the **** is that? I've never heard of that. Looks great!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CrustyOldBastard said:


> Dip? What the **** is that? I've never heard of that. Looks great!


Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Rubber Dip Coating


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am loving the rings around the speedo


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah I didn't even think I could take it off until my buddy showed me a day before. Pops off super easy too.


----------

